# Menthol



## Crittilian23 (12/6/16)

Hi guys where can I find menthol liquid or crystals today?


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Have moved this for you to "who has stock" @Crittilian23 , so the vendors can help you out if they choose


----------



## DrSirus-88 (12/6/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> Hi guys where can I find menthol liquid or crystals today?



I can with out a shadow of a doubt recommend a juice called XXX by vapor mountain which is a menthol litchi. 

I got mine from Vape King so if you close to anyone of them then get it


----------



## Crittilian23 (12/6/16)

DrSirus-88 said:


> I can with out a shadow of a doubt recommend a juice called XXX by vapor mountain which is a menthol litchi.
> 
> I got mine from Vape King so if you close to anyone of them then get it



I tried that the other day quite nice. But looking for something so that I can diy


----------



## Silver (12/6/16)

Crittilian23 said:


> I tried that the other day quite nice. But looking for something so that I can diy



Hi @Crittilian23 - I enjoy the menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain
But you will have to order it online from them and probably will take a day or two to get to you


----------



## Crittilian23 (12/6/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Crittilian23 - I enjoy the menthol concentrate from Vapour Mountain
> But you will have to order it online from them and probably will take a day or two to get to you



I was just about to check out black vapours site to see if they have anything. Got some nic from there the other day. But I can also check out vapour mountain

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Laubscher12 (12/6/16)

I am also looking for menthol crystals ? Does any body know about a pharmacy that maybe sell them?


----------



## method1 (12/6/16)

Most pharmacies have menthol crystals (around these parts anyway)


----------



## Laubscher12 (12/6/16)

Cool thanks!! Guess i am going to dischem now


----------

